# anyone having tx abroad?



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

me and dh are keeping our options open at the moment and were wondering if anyone has made enquiries for tx in europe? 

we are not sure where to start in our enquiries and would be grateful for any advice    

look forward to hearing from you all
ciao ciao xx


----------



## Athene (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome to FF!


If you have a look in the General section, you will find that there is a whole section on having treatment outside of the UK, people having treatment in Europe, South Africa, all over the world.

Hope that helps and good luck!

Athene


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks athene

i will check that out in the morning. thanks for your input wherever you are    
we will keep you posted as to our progress
seema x


----------



## mrs t (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi seema 
  just seen your post, me and dh are going to scanhealth clinic in norway in jan to start icsi. A review in sunday papers looked good, they are cost effective and have spoken to the consultant several times on the phone and he seems v. professional, calm, confident and helpful. hope your quest to find a suitable clinic is going well 

mrs t


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Seema,

Welcome to this area. I will be having my first treatment abroad in March. I decided to go for a EU country as isomething hapenned I will be covered thanks to the European agreements. 
I decided to go for Brussells because prices are not outrageaous, they speak dutch, French and English well, and I can go by train and not worry abour flights and delays. 
I have visited 2 clinics: Edith Cavell and the AZ VUB. I found them both good with different advantages and inconvenients but I decided to go for the AZ VUB one.

If you want to read more you can check the following link where I have been posting: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66580.0

I wish you good luck with your choice as there are many clinics around Europe that look really good with good stats.

Al the best
Stephanie


----------

